# Bild durch anderes Bild ersetzen mit Servlet



## tk (31. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade ein Servlet zu schreiben. Dabei soll durch den Aufruf eines Shell-Scriptes ein Bild erzeugt werden, was auch funktioniert. 

Problem ist jetzt, dass es ja eine ganze Zeit dauert bis dieses Bild vorhanden ist und durch das Servlet angezeigt werden könnte. In der Zwischenzeit dachte ich so kann daher ein anderes Bild als "Platzhalter" angezeigt werden, bis das richtige Bild erstellt wurde. Wie lässt sich das jetzt realiseren.

Das Warte-Bild anzeigen funktioniert ja, doch wie bring ich dem Servlet jetzt bei, dass es das neue Bild danach anzeigen soll.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee oder einen besseren Vorschlag. Danke.


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (31. Jan 2011)

Mit Javascript. Genauer gesagt Ajax.

In der html Seite hast du irgendwo ein div-Element mit einer id="diegrafik".
Darin befindet sich dann erstmal dein Platzhalterbild (loading.gif).



Beim Laden der Seite wird ein javascript-Skript ausgeführt, das einen request an deine Anwendung schickt und nach der URL des fertigen Bildes fragt, oder einfach nur fragt ob das Bild fertig ist.

Dafür gibt es dann einen Callback-handler (Javascript), der den code in deinem Div-Element in einen Verweis auf die neue Grafik ändert.


----------



## Antoras (31. Jan 2011)

Dafür benötigt man nicht einmal JavaScript - CSS kann das genauso. Guckst du hier: Emulate Ajax Image Loading with CSS | 404 Creative


----------



## brauner1990 (31. Jan 2011)

Du könntest via JavaScript auch den SRC des img ändern und somit nachladen lassen. Wäre also auch JavaScript udn Ajax


----------

